# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Ola de calor en Madrid: Aumenta el consumo de agua un 2,5%

## Jonasino

> La ola de calor registrada en la Comunidad de Madrid entre el lunes y el miércoles de la semana pasada ha incrementado el consumo de agua en un 2,5 % en la región, tomando como dato de partida el último día laborable. Así, el viernes 15 de julio el agua suministrada alcanzó los 1,67 hectómetros cúbicos mientras que entre el lunes y el miércoles esta cifra se situó en una media de 1,71 hectómetros cúbicos, es decir, más de 40.000 metros cúbicos más.
> 
> Durante los tres días en los que se han acentuado las máximas en la región, el consumo total ha sido de 5,1 hectómetros cúbicos, cantidad con la que se podría llenar hasta 15 veces el estadio Santiago Bernabéu.
> 
>     Cada madrileño consume 1,6 litros más de media diaria por cada grado que sube la temperatura máxima
> 
> Por otra parte, según los datos recogidos por Canal de Isabel II Gestión, este verano, de media, los madrileños están consumiendo 1,6 litros más de agua al día por cada grado que aumenta la temperatura. Por ejemplo, si la temperatura es de 32º, el consumo medio por habitante es de 266 litros al día; si al día siguiente la temperatura alcanza los 36º, esto se traduce en 6,4 litros más de consumo.
> 
> No obstante, la situación del abastecimiento de agua es de absoluta normalidad. Así, los embalses madrileños se encuentran al 86,55% de su capacidad máxima, con 818 hectómetros cúbicos de agua almacenados, frente al 79,12% del año. El embalse con un mayor volumen de agua es El Atazar que se encuentra al 94,8% de su capacidad máxima.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...onsumo-agua-25

----------

